

Bill Gates says the success rate on VC is “pathetic” compared to development - JDDunn9
http://qz.com/187959/bill-gates-says-the-success-rate-on-venture-capital-is-pathetic-compared-to-development/

======
dragonwriter
Actually, no, he didn't -- while that's the title of the linked article, the
actual quote said that he said that VC has a pathetic success rate if success
rate is all you are looking at, but he doesn't say it is pathetic _compared
to_ development. He says that the criticism of it as pathetic makes the same
mistake as criticizing the low success rate of development projects.

